# HGV drivers - was it hard and did you pass 1st time?



## Starbucks (25 August 2010)

I've got my test end sept after 4 1/2 days training, that I haven't started yet.

I have wagon and have paid my subs to hunt and really need to pass 1st time!!  Is this likely?  Have done theory/hazard and passed driving test 1st time 10 years ago.. although not sure if it's anything like the same??


----------



## MrsMozart (26 August 2010)

No idea - but good luck and bump!

Maybe post in Comp Riders?


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (26 August 2010)

sorry to hijak the post but how old do you have to be to take this 
my YO past hers 1st time so your do fine good luck


----------



## scally (26 August 2010)

Gosh did mine mega years ago, however I passed first time my ex taught me.  The biggest no no then was not to drive over a kerb when going around corners as an instant fail the rest very much the same as the car, mirrors good stopping distances, indications on your intentions.  I did my 1 straight off (you could do that back then), and the examiner seemed far nicer than the normal driving one.

Best of luck.


----------



## JoG (26 August 2010)

Yes i passed first time and have a really good giggle on the training course 

Some bits were a bit daunting but don't get bogged down in it, the training company want to get you to pass and will do the utmost for that to happen.....don't forget some spondoolies to buy your bacon sarnie at the trailer each day 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Starbucks (26 August 2010)

Thanks guys.  I'm a bit scared!!

I think you have to be 21 but can be younger if you are in the armed forces or something like that.


----------



## wizbit (26 August 2010)

I passed first time but its daunting at first just from the size change of vehicle. Once you get used to the dimensions you will be away  oh, and the split gears


----------



## ossy (26 August 2010)

I was 21 when I did mine, if its the full class 2 and not C1 I think you have to be 21. 

I went on the week long course with test at the end, it was a bit daunting at first especially since I was the only girl on the course the whole week I was there!  But my driving buddy was pretty "Hot" so that helped 

I didn't pass first time, got a bit to nervous and failed for "not making enough progress"  Think you have to forget the fact you will be driving your pride and joys about/excelerating slowly, taking corners wide and steady and just drive like a normal vechile.  I just booked a retest the week after and passed.  Its not actually as hard as you might think it is going to be, after 4.5 days good training you should be well prepared and I did really enjoy doing it. 

Good Luck with yours


----------



## Steeleydan (26 August 2010)

I passed mine first time and still cant beleive I did!! I was all emotional when he said passed I started crying and examiner just got out of lorry, my instructor gave me a massive hug. Dont know how true it is but I was told first time passes are rare.
You will be fine good luck.


----------



## Abbeygale (26 August 2010)

JoG said:



			Yes i passed first time and have a really good giggle on the training course 

Some bits were a bit daunting but don't get bogged down in it, the training company want to get you to pass and will do the utmost for that to happen.....don't forget some spondoolies to buy your bacon sarnie at the trailer each day 

GOOD LUCK!!
		
Click to expand...


This!!   Who did you do your training with JoG?  That sounds a lot like how it was with the guys I did my training with!! 

The morning before my test I had a complete melt down, and was adamant that I was not going to the test, as I was doomed for failure - but passed first time, with only 4 minors on my sheet!  

There were times where I was going "oh my lord, what am I doing" while I was driving along - but on the whole I enjoyed the training, and I am so glad that I did do it 

Good luck to the OP with your training and test - I'm sure you will love it


----------



## eggs (26 August 2010)

I did my HGV about 6 years ago.  I was told by loads of people than no-one passes first time so I was a little more relaxed and passed first time!  Incidentally the person I shared my lessons with (four full day driving) did his test immediately before me and he passed first time too!


----------

